# rubbish again again,



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lack of services and sanitation a toxic mix on Gezirat al-Warraq | Egypt Independent


This is nothing short of horrendous.. and is not too far from me using the river so probably explains the smell that we often get wafting along on summer nights. 

In stead of asking for money to fight for Sharia law they should be using their energy to help clean up this city and provide at the very least clean water, is that not a basic human right?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"While official numbers boast a 99 percent rate of access to water in Egypt, this does not include access to potable water. Rural water sanitation coverage stands at a devastating four percent."

Third world, but hey, as long as you appear to be "decent" you can have peace of mind


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Third world, but hey, as long as you appear to be "decent" you can have peace of mind


Egyptians are experts at creating the mirage.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> "While official numbers boast a 99 percent rate of access to water in Egypt, this does not include access to potable water. Rural water sanitation coverage stands at a devastating four percent."
> 
> Third world, but hey, as long as you appear to be "decent" you can have peace of mind




On Friday I passed through an area of Giza that has no sanitation and the official line is that they cannot get water to the area yet when I went to a big villa up a long dirt track on the desert road, they had enough water to fill a swimming pool


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> On Friday I passed through an area of Giza that has no sanitation and the official line is that they cannot get water to the area yet when I went to a big villa up a long dirt track on the desert road, they had enough water to fill a swimming pool


they probably have plenty of swimming pools, just like in all the gated compounds, Not to mention golf courses (in Egypt) and landscaped gardens etc. 

It is a matter of political will, nothing else


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Now it would make sense to call the army in to help clean up the mess and provide a water tank give them something to do..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

this the photogllery that goes with that article

Lack of services and sanitation a toxic mix on Gezirat al-Warraq |


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> this the photogllery that goes with that article
> 
> Lack of services and sanitation a toxic mix on Gezirat al-Warraq |


Looked at the photos...seems like a normal day in Cairo. These photos dont just represent Giza? That is how Cairo looks, in most areas. Take a drive though Shubra, or Sabtia, or more interestingly look at a joint right next to Maadi, called Dar el Salam city. They would make these photos look like a walk in the park, quite honestly, and that has been the position since I arrived in early 2005.:ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes Cairo is a rubbish dump


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes Cairo is a rubbish dump


Not only Cairo


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Looked at the photos...seems like a normal day in Cairo. These photos dont just represent Giza? That is how Cairo looks, in most areas. Take a drive though Shubra, or Sabtia, or more interestingly look at a joint right next to Maadi, called Dar el Salam city. They would make these photos look like a walk in the park, quite honestly, and that has been the position since I arrived in early 2005.:ranger:


Those were my thoughts when I saw the pictures. Isn't it sad that we think this is normal?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The lack of water on this island is nothing short of scandalous.. they can get water to other islands.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> The lack of water on this island is nothing short of scandalous.. they can get water to other islands.


You know the requirement...somebody of importance has to first stay on the island...who has enough influence to get it done. You are not going to get it by filling in an official application form!! That only works in countries where city officials and politicians are held accountable.:ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Trouble is it is so much easier to be corrupt than moral,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I had no water in Rehab today from 10am until around 4pm. I cannot imagine what living like that must be on a daily basis, 24/7


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I had no water in Rehab today from 10am until around 4pm. I cannot imagine what living like that must be on a daily basis, 24/7




I for one hold my hand up and confess that I have often thought why don't they wash it cost nothing to stay clean.. I will no longer think like this


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I have seen these same scenes all over Egypt - well out of the line of sight of tourists - because the mirage is what's most important.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Only elect me and within 100 days I shall get rid of the five most-vexing issues affecting the Egyptian people: Personal security, out-of-control traffic paralyzing the roads, the shortage of subsidized bread, insufficient supply of cooking gas and gasoline – and mountains of garbage throughout the country” are words that are coming back to haunt him

Promises, promises, but can Mursi deliver?


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Only elect me and within 100 days I shall get rid of the five most-vexing issues affecting the Egyptian people: Personal security, out-of-control traffic paralyzing the roads, the shortage of subsidized bread, insufficient supply of cooking gas and gasoline – and mountains of garbage throughout the country” are words that are coming back to haunt him
> 
> Promises, promises, but can Mursi deliver?


Doubt it. Who's going to hold him to account? Anyway he will just blame "The foreign hand":


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Doubt it. Who's going to hold him to account? Anyway he will just blame "The foreign hand":




If it was that easy to solve the traffic rubbish then I am sure Mubarak would have done it.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and yet they can manage things like this

BBC News - Fish farm thrives in middle of Egypt's desert


----------

